# what kind of scotch should I try? Looking for a source for 10X beer too.



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had J&B and that's the limit of my scotch drinking. Any suggestions? I had read the other thread about Laphroaig. That sounds really good. I was also thinking of getting some Auchentoshan. Anyone tried that? A friend of mine from Australia called 10X. He's from Queensland. I really want to try some, but there aren't any stores that carry it in the USA that I can find. Any suggestions?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

truckinusa said:


> I've had J&B and that's the limit of my scotch drinking. Any suggestions? I had read the other thread about Laphroaig. That sounds really good. I was also thinking of getting some Auchentoshan. Anyone tried that? A friend of mine from Australia called 10X. He's from Queensland. I really want to try some, but there aren't any stores that carry it in the USA that I can find. Any suggestions?


There are a ton of threads about scotch here. The Search function is your friend.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Have fun! Experiment with all the different regions/types until you find what is right for your taste. I suggest you visit scotchwhiskey.com or scotchwhiskey.net and do some exploring then find something in your price range you like.

I have personally grown fond of the single malt scotch from the Speyside region. I find them smoother with very subtle smokiness as opposed to the Islay region scotch whiskies which have a more pronounced peatiness.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I personally choose The Balvenie 12 most often


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I forgot to mention. Aberlour 12 year old, Double Cask.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Go with the Macalan line.

The Mac 12 is just delicious.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> There are a ton of threads about scotch here. The Search function is your friend.


:tpd:

I would say that Laphroaig is NOT a good starter scotch...


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I would say that Laphroaig is NOT a good starter scotch...


:tpd:

VERY peaty... I like it but its certainly NOT a starter.

Go to a bar with a few and sample two or three. Glenmorangie with some age on it is a good starter as is Glenfarclas.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

We had a horizontal tasting of Bruichladdich at the store (10yr, 12yr, 15yr, Yellow Submarine, and the Peat Proposal known as Moine Mhor which is Gaelic for "The Big Peat"). I liked the Moine Mhor most, but don't recommend it highly as a starter on account of it being a higly peaty, mossy, in your face scotch. I just wish I had enough money to sample some scotches on my own dime. Ah well, soon enough.

EDIT: How come noone ever talks about Bruichladdich? Is it just not that well known? Or are their scotches subpar?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> EDIT: How come noone ever talks about Bruichladdich? Is it just not that well known? Or are their scotches subpar?


Vaguely related (talking a bit about a new marketing strategy):
http://www.thescotchblog.com/2007/09/best-of-new-dri.html

The only one I've had is the "3D Peat Proposal". It's not my favorite, but not bad either...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

zonedar said:


> Glenmorangie *with some age on it* is a good starter as is Glenfarclas.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> EDIT: How come noone ever talks about Bruichladdich? Is it just not that well known? Or are their scotches subpar?


Never heard of it. Haven't seen it at any in Louisiana or SE Texas. Is it a blend? What region of Scotland is it from?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

it's a distillery on Islay.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Laphroaig was a starter scotch for me. Bourbon drinker beforehand. Just love it. Have had some of the non peaty ones since and it does not compare to the froyg.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> How come noone ever talks about Bruichladdich? Is it just not that well known? Or are their scotches subpar?


Bruichladdich was closed in 1994 and re-opened, I believe, around 2000. It is now under the direction of Jim McEwan, a highly respected figure in the Scotch industry.

I believe that most of all the current expressions of Bruichladdich were distilled before it temporarily shut its doors in 1994. Some of the expressions have been "finished" by the new management (meaning, they've played with aging it in different casks). McEwan and the new ownership have been distilling their own malt since they re-opened the distillery. However, since they do not have anything really older than 10 years old they aren't selling it yet except for a bottling called Port Charlotte 5 (there very well may be others but I don't know for sure) that they released last year in a limited run. They will be distributing some PC5 to the US this fall (I have my bottle reserved :chk).

I've never had a bad Bruichladdich per say, but it is not my favorite malt. Then again, I cannot afford the legendary old and independant bottlings either, so what do I know. I am very eager to try their future products that have been fully produced by the new ownership. Supposedly, the PC5 showed some serious promise. Supposedly, it is a component of a future release called Octomore, which will be the peatiest scotch available on the market.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

mmblz said:


> What do you mean by that?


 I like the older ones. 18 yo is good. 25 is better, but expensive.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

As with so many things related to taste ... written descriptions often cannot do justice to the flavors that you get when you actually consume the item.

My advice would be to scout out all the better bars and restaurants in your area and find one with the largest selection of scotch. Then go there on a Friday or Saturday evening (be sure to bring along a designated driver or schedule a cab ride beforehand). Enjoy some food and then for dessert, have the bartender set you up some tasting shots. I wouldn't do more than 5 ... because they'll all start tasting alike, you will blow most of your paycheck and you'll wind up forgetting wich ones you enjoyed most. 

After a few weeks you'll have all your favorites nailed down.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JW Green is always a crowd pleaser.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

I like Dewar's White Label. Not a single malt, but pretty good. The J&B I tried tasted like the 89 octane I used to siphon out of the neighbors car in high school.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> JW Green is always a crowd pleaser.


Agreed! One of the better blends. I actually prefer this over some of the Speyside single malts.

If you like a bit more peat, Black and White is a good drink that is not at all hard on the wallet.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> EDIT: How come noone ever talks about Bruichladdich? Is it just not that well known? Or are their scotches subpar?


Not sub-par. Not available. I have only seen one bottle, and the glass that I had from it was good.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jaysun23 said:


> I like Dewar's White Label. Not a single malt, but pretty good. The J&B I tried tasted like the 89 octane I used to siphon out of the neighbors car in high school.


odd. the one time I tried Dewar's White Label, it tasted the way you describe J&B...
u


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

punch said:


> Not sub-par. *Not available*. I have only seen one bottle, and the glass that I had from it was good.


???

https://secure.samswine.com/advance...e3fbcbf5fe0b29e824b5a4e8&x=0&y=0&inc_subcat=1
http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=bruichladdich&otext=bruichladdich


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ???
> 
> https://secure.samswine.com/advance...e3fbcbf5fe0b29e824b5a4e8&x=0&y=0&inc_subcat=1
> http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=bruichladdich&otext=bruichladdich


Thanks. I should have said "not available in Omaha" (or at least not where I frequent). The bottle I shared was on the East Coast.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

punch said:


> Thanks. I should have said "not available in Omaha" (or at least not where I frequent). The bottle I shared was on the East Coast.




Incidentally, this looks like an interesting place:
http://www.dundeedell.com/ltd.html


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

mmblz said:


> Incidentally, this looks like an interesting place:
> http://www.dundeedell.com/ltd.html


Excellent place to try Scotch! The claim to have the largest selection of Scotches in the Midwest (some of the locals say the country, but I find that a bit hard to believe). Problem is, you can get nearly anything "by the drink". Getting the whole bottle is a different matter. This is a bar and grill and not a liquor store. Notice the ad says to verify the availability and price. The food there is not half bad. This is the place where my wife and her friends like to go for lunch, and where I developed a taste for armanac, and about the only place in the area where I can find my favorite cognac, Martel Cordon Bleu. Again, no problem getting it by the drink. Finding a bottle that they are willing to part with is somewhat different. If you go into the joint, the whole South wall from floor to ceiling (and it is a high ceiling) is a set of shelves filled with various Scotches.

Another place to find Scotch is the Hy Vee liquor store at 102 and Maple. The Manager, Johnny, tries to keep the store stocked with as many Single Malts as he can. This is where I picked up the 36 year Bunnahabhain last night. For a while, 16 year Lagavulin was very hard to get out here. In fact, the cigar shop owner where I do most of my dealing told me that he did not think that it was available this far west. Hy Vee had a case of it. I will show the owner your web sites and perhaps he can start stocking some Bruichladdich, or at least get me a couple of bottles. In the meantime, I will see if the have a bottle at the Dundee Dell next time I have a Saturday off again.


----------

